# Research: Expat healthcare in Hong Kong



## drewpasmith (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My name's Drew and I'm conducting some research into expat healthcare in Hong Kong and was wondering if anyone would like to take part. You'd be reimbursed for your time, of course 

The specific focus of the research is the role of technology in improving health and wellbeing for expatriates.

Please PM me or respond to this post and I can send you more details.

I look forward to hearing from you!

Cheers,

Drew


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Most expats in Hk are covered by private Medical insurance. My experience was that GP care was first class, much easier to get an appointment, Drs very highly trained, and often speak multiple languages.
Any diagnosis was investigated very thoroughly, with any further tests being carried out within days, and referral to specialist care was usually within a week. When having further tests such as blood tests, cardiological investigation, any type of scans- I have found the centres very high tech, modern and super clean. I am sorry to say, that as a UK citizen, the NHS is archaic compared to medical care in HK.


----------



## drewpasmith (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Fergie,

Thanks so much for your response!

I'm just wondering if you or anyone you know of in Hong Kong would be interested in taking part in the research. It's running between now and next Wednesday.

Cheers,

Drew


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

drewpasmith said:


> Hi Fergie,
> 
> Thanks so much for your response!
> 
> ...


I'm closing the thread for now as you do need permission from the forum owner to conduct surveys/research using forum members

Jo xx


----------

